# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Ревность

## Asteriks

*Чувство ревности присуще даже животным. А как живётся с этим чувством людям? Вы ревнивы? Нравится ли вам, когда вас ревнуют?*

----------


## Sanych

Я так не особо ревную, скажу честно. Наверное потому, что поводов нет. Но и когда меня сильно уж ревнуют, то же не люблю

----------


## Akasey

а я раньше ревновал, до семейной жизни. а теперь какая ревность, жена не из моего города, мои друзья - её друзья.

----------


## dr. Watson

Ревность - это наверное от ощущения собственной неполноценности, а вообще если любишь, надо доверять любимому человеку. По-моему ревность - это не проявление любви, а извращенное понимание права собственности.

----------


## Asteriks

Я думаю, человек перестаёт ревновать, когда ему уже всё равно...

----------


## dr. Watson

Я свою жену очень люблю, но наши отношения строятся на доверии и понимании. А изводя друг друга ревностью ничего хорошего не построишь, в частности крепкой семьи.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, зачем же изводить? Для накала страстей можно и поревновать мужа или жену. А когда муж так сильно доверяет, даже подозрительно. Мне нравится поревновать слегка, и когда меня ревнуют. Весело!

----------


## Serj_2k

у нас с женой ревность проявляецца на уровне подколов. а то, что человек перестаёт ревновать, когда ему уже всё равно, не совсем может быть верным. если в семье нормальная, здоровая атмосфера и такие же отношения, то и какой-то ненужной ревности быть не должно. разве что совсем чуть-чуть ...

----------


## Marusja

я понимаю ревность как неуверенность в себе и недоверие своей половине, так что считаю это чувство неприемлимым в отношениях....

----------


## Малыха

хехе... а я почти не ревную..  и тож не оч люблю когда мегя ревнуют к каждому столбу

----------


## Stych

Ревнует - значит любит) Надо ревновать, но с умом, что бы человеку понравилось. Не ревновать - плохо, человек может подумать, что ты к нему равнодушен.

----------


## MOHAPX

Со стороны получается что неревнивый равнодушен, но на самом деле не все так просто. А если он слишком доверчив, если он просто напросто уверен в партнере, зачем ему тогда изводить себя, строить там всякие страшные картины, нервничать потом. Вообще приступы ревности полезны тем, что можно написать по этим история книгу и заработать денег, а больше толку в ревности не вижу.

----------


## Alandr

Я очень ревнив, то что мое это только мое!! Но терпеть не могу когда меня ревнуют....

----------


## Akasey

получается палка о двух концах

----------


## Pasha_49

Когда доверяю, то не ревную. Ревность это не уверенность и не доверие. Если есть взаимодоверие, то ревность никчему, зачем нервы тратить если и так всё впорядке. Правда всегда остается очень маленькое чувство, но это уже не назвать ревностью, это скорее небезразличие.

----------


## Mashulya

я ревнивая.. даж оч.. но в посл время как-то спокойнее стала.. может потому что доверяю...=) и оч люблю когда меня ревнуют.. но только НЕМНОЖКО!!! Это придает некой остроты в отношения... так интереснее=)

----------


## vova230

Все что чрезмерно плохо. Так и ревность, если она в меру, то ничего, а если перерастает в болезненную манию, то пора идти к психиатру.

----------


## Asteriks

Научите не ревновать, а то неприятное порой чувство! Что делать, чтобы не ревновать? Ммм?

----------


## Irina

> Что делать, чтобы не ревновать?


  Любить  и уважать себя.

----------


## Asteriks

> Любить  и уважать себя.


 А мне кажется, что ревность как раз и рождается из чрезмерной любви и уважения к себе.

----------


## Irina

> А мне кажется, что ревность как раз и рождается из чрезмерной любви и уважения к себе.


 Не совсем согласна. Человек который себя любит и уважает ревнует как правило не зло, шутя. Ну а когда всё чересчур - тут уже ничего не поможет.

----------


## Asteriks

Ревность для меня  как право на собственность. Считайте эгоисткой, но если МОЁ, то это значит "никому не отдам!"

----------


## Olesya

Человек ревнив не тогда, когда любит, а когда хочет быть любимым.

----------


## Asteriks

Когда сильно любит - доверяет, а как только почувствует опасность потери - начинает ревновать. Иногда необоснованно, из страха потерять.

----------


## Olesya

Как бороться с ревностью? 
Нужно определить причины ревности. У меня причина кроется в неуверенности в себе, помноженной на страхе потерять то, к чему уже привязалась привыкла и в чем нуждаюсь. Когда у меня возникает чувство ревности? Тогда, когда возникает опасность это потерять, плюс мнительность и неуверенность в себе.. и все.. вот уже желчь меня переполняет.. На этом этапе важно отфиксировать момент "я ревную". Выделить что именно мне не нравится, что движет моей ревностью?
Пример, к моему парню приезжает его "первая любовь".. Я спокойна. Но вот он начинает мне рассказывать какая она успешная журналистка и известная телеведущая. И я чувствую как внутри меня начинает разливать желчь.. Я злюсь и на него. Я боюсь, что она успешнее меня. Отсюда и ревность. Я думаю, что она лучше меня, т.к. она на виду - телеведущая и её красота и успехи признаны многими.
И тут я начинаю проговаривать свои успехи и то, чего я добилась.. Со стороны это тоже звучит красиво. Работаю  зам.директора. . И тут же вырастаю в своих глазах.
Всё. В этот момент я понимаю, что я больше не ревную.
Эмоции нужно учиться контролировать. Они возникают у всех. Просто не нужно давать им возможности расти и развиваться.

----------


## Akasey

> Когда сильно любит - доверяет, а как только почувствует опасность потери - начинает ревновать. Иногда необоснованно, из страха потерять.


объект ревности тот же предмет, вот и получается что твоей вещью начинают пользоваться другой... ну типо того...

----------


## Asteriks

Ох, Олеся! Неужели ты в порыве ревности садишься и анализируешь, что с тобой происходит? А проанализировав, понимаешь, что больше не ревнуешь?
Ты пишешь о причине ревности - неуверенность в себе. Может у меня большое самомнение, но мне такая мысль никогда в голову не приходила. А со стороны - да, думаешь, что комплекс неполноценности у ревнивца.

----------


## vova230

Не могу сказать что такое ревность, но я большой собственник. Мне не надо чужого, но и своего не отдам. При попытке забрать порву на куски в буквальном смысле.

----------


## Asteriks

Улыбнул) Вова, а что у тебя есть забрать? Вдруг я нечаянно посягну. Не хотелось бы на куски чтоб....

----------


## fIzdrin

> Улыбнул) Вова, а что у тебя есть забрать? Вдруг я нечаянно посягну. Не хотелось бы на куски чтоб....


у каждого есть,что забрать

----------


## Akasey

> у каждого есть,что забрать


 и последствия могут быть непредсказуемы и необратимы...

----------


## Asteriks

Почему говорят, что не ревнует тот, кто не любит? Есть же, наверное, какое-то сверх доверие к любимому человеку, которое не предполагает даже и намёка на ревность?

----------


## Akasey

оно есть у людей с определённым складом характера, но, боюсь, у большинства из нас он, характер, не такой

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, приревновал таки муж меня к одному человеку, признался. Друг завёз к врачу, я мужа предупредила, что будет такая ситуация, что если он хочет, чтобы я не ехала, я не поеду. Сказал - езжай. А на днях всё же попёрло его. Обломался. Память у него короткая на такие вещи, я умею напомнить, где, когда и что кому говорила. Эм... очень личная инфа? Тогда поставим код: "По секрету всему свету".

----------


## BiZ111

Ревнив, как и абсолютное колво людей. Живётся - плохо. Избавился бы с удовольствие, но что-то придётся отдать взамен, а как и что кто его...

----------


## HARON

Обладаю и я этим вполне нормальным чувством собственника.

----------


## Asteriks

Ненавижу тупую беспочвенную ревность. А сама ревную даже мне не принадлежащее.

----------


## BiZ111

> Ненавижу тупую беспочвенную ревность. А сама ревную даже мне не принадлежащее.


...


Лёха, ты жену ревнуешь, скажи честно?

----------


## HARON

> ...
> 
> 
> Лёха, ты жену ревнуешь, скажи честно?



Бывает)

----------


## BiZ111

> Бывает)


А было такое, что кого-нибудь НЕ ревновал по каким-то непонятным абсолютно причинам?

----------


## Asteriks

*Ученые назвали национальность самых ревнивых женщин*
27 марта 2010 anna-guts

Оказалось, что самые ревнивые дамы живут в Новой Зеландии

Новозеландские женщины признаны самыми ревнивыми в мире, свидетельствуют последние данные Оксфордского университета, основанные на социологических опросах.

Как рассказал аналитик национальной комиссии семейных исследований Новой Зеландии Радха Балакришнан, новозеландские мужчины утверждают, что их вторые половины начинают заметно нервничать при появлении других женщин на горизонте.

Жительницы Новой Зеландии признают, что из-за ревности готовы сделать все, чтобы поссорить своих мужчин с друзьями и родственниками, они контролируют каждый шаг возлюбленных, зачастую прибегая к угрозам.

По мнению специалиста по вопросам семьи и брака Дженис Дэвис, здесь есть и несомненные плюсы. «Ревность подстегивает женщин больше следить за собой, поддерживать себя в привлекательной форме», — поясняет Дэвис.

Помимо новозеландок самыми ревнивыми считаются жительницы Канады и Великобритании, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

----------


## multiarc

Давайте по порядку ). "ревнует -- значит любит" (с). В корне не верно. А вот второе : любит, значит МОЖЕТ ревновать -- Верно. И я бы не назвал ревность чувством, это скорее совокупность, чаще всего нехорошая, собственническая с примесью в том числе и положительных (направленных вовне) мыслей. Когда с одной стороны ты не хочешь терять человека, потому что чувствуешь его своей собственностью. Нет не считаешь, а именно чувствуешь. Чувствуешь что человек тебе предан, и предан только тебе. С другой стороны ты бы не хотел чтобы человек попал к кому нибудь в "лапы", ведь ты считаешь что он предан тебе, ты пытаешься сделать так, чтобы избежать лишних неприятностей для своей половинки, когда она может запутаться в себе, в своих чувствах... ну и т.п. Только никто конечно же так не думает это всё в купе чувств... всё вместе.

Утверждение: когда человеку всё равно то он не ревнует -- верно. Когда человеку всё равно он не чувствует вообще ничего яркого в отношении другого человека. Это и есть безразличие.

У меня сильнее всего ревность появляется когда человек неожиданно меняет намеченные планы не в мою пользу... Когда договорились, когда была возможность и желание, а потом опа и ничего... ничего позитивного не остаётся... всё перекрашивается в буро-синий цвет... Тебе не мило общение с человеком которого ты просто приревновал, потому что ты боишься чтобы он заметил твою больную и простол абсурдную фантазию в итоге просто молчишь. Но ведь он тебе ничего не сделал и в общем если он тебе так предан, тогда чего переживать то? А вот нет =( попробуй себе это объясни... Не хорошо =(. Но ничего с собой сделать не можешь, не можешь вести себя естественно как раньше, как буд-то вот как только вы познакомились и говорили непринуждённо с долей симпатии, которая затем перерастала в ощущение души и сущности того человека и когда принимаешь эту сущьность к своей, когда они затем становяться всё ближе и ближе и вот в итоге практически апогей духовной близости (в идеале всё это в купе с сексуальной, а не то что привет, пошли за угол, траляля... пока...). 

В такие времена ревности просто хочется убежать куда-нибудь и спрятаться... в общем такое что-то слабое и сопливое =\. Как от неё избавиться не знаю... и точно так же не знаю как можно простить измену, я всё что угодно могу простить, но не умею простить измену. Это ещё больше подпитывает мою ревность. добавляя к ней ещё страх того что я не смогу простить. Ещё больше вызывает собственнические чувства и т.к. я замечаю за собой такие гадости, то постоянное чувство вины добавляется ко всей это кучке. Дальше пожалуй рассказывать не буду... хватит уже о себе). 

В любом случае ревность это плохо. Если имеется ввиду игра в ревность, то это даже хорошо) Один из способов сделать свою жизнь интереснее, пусть таким образом). Но это как "без худа -- нет добра" (с). Не будь глупостей не было бы и серьёзностей... как говорится у медали всегда 2 стороны, очень жаль что люди не всегда могут, хотят или умеют посмотреть или осознать вторую =\.К моему сожалению я не исключение.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я ревнивый, очень.... Но мне и нравится когда меня ревную....чем сильнее любишь, тем сильнее ревнуешь.......

----------


## Irina

> По мнению специалиста по вопросам семьи и брака Дженис Дэвис, здесь есть и несомненные плюсы. «Ревность подстегивает женщин больше следить за собой, поддерживать себя в привлекательной форме», — поясняет Дэвис.


Но к сожалению не всех. Некоторые, когда ревнуют, напрочь забывают о себе и думают только о мести существующей или вымышленной сопернице.

----------


## Asteriks

Странные женщины. Конечно, нужно на себя внимание обратить в первую очередь. И думать, как мужа вернуть, а не местью пылать. Если такой муж ещё кому-то нужен.

----------


## Irina

> Конечно, нужно на себя внимание обратить в первую очередь.


Я тоже так считаю, но каждый сходит с ума по-своему

----------


## Кузя

> Чувство ревности присуще даже животным.


Откуда такие сведения? 
У животных чувств вообще нет. И эмоций. Это безусловные рефлексы и вырабатываются исключительно у людей.

Чувство ревности не очень полезно.

----------


## Irina

> Если имеется ввиду игра в ревность, то это даже хорошо) Один из способов сделать свою жизнь интереснее, пусть таким образом).


Хорошая игра, если конечно  не переходит определенные рамки. Тут главное палку не перегнуть, а то можно и на неприятности нарваться.

----------


## Irina

*О женском чувстве ревности.*





> Большинство обычных партнёров в любовных отношениях склонны думать, будто такое чувство как ревность является ни чем иным как одной из окрасок любви, по крайней мере, в любовных романах пишут именно так, но как обстоят дела на самом деле, об этом кто-нибудь знает, особенно относительно слабого пола? Лично я считаю подобное суждение крайним заблуждением, поскольку в жизни, реальной жизни, что женский, что мужской вариант ревности никакого отношения к любви не имеет. Да читатель, любовь - это когда люди испытывают друг к другу бесконечное безграничное доверие и при этом ни под каким предлогом стараются, да что стараются – не могут его нарушать. Вот и получается, что чем сильнее ревность, тем больше, стало быть, недоверие, а ведь любое недоверие сводит на нет даже самую великую любовь или я неправ? Так вот, особенно это заметно в женской среде, поскольку их ревность куда изощреннее мужской, в то время как последствия от неё для непосредственно ревнующей слабее. Тем, кто ещё никогда не сталкивался с проявлением женской ревности, могу сказать – Ад по сравнению с такими происками фурии покажется райским местечком. 
> 
> Выглядит это  очень даже нехорошо, поскольку если дама заподозрила своего самца в чем-то нелицеприятном, она, даже не вдаваясь особо в подробности, тут же меняет свое отношение к нему, его родственникам, вещам и даже к собаке, если та больше привязана к хозяину. Пришел он с работы с опозданием, а еды на столе нет как нет. Оказывается, она решила для себя, что мужчина задержался у любовницы, а раз так, то, пусть и кормит та, у которой был. Согласен, если бы такое подозревалось на самом деле, последствия сразу же приняли бы совсем другой оборот, но уж так устроены женщины – подозрения трактуются не в пользу провинившегося.
> 
> Женщины создания слабые, однако, их эгоизм и коварство превосходит мужские аналоги многократно, и этому есть вполне толковое объяснение. Дело в том, что тяга иметь защиту и материальное благополучие от мужчины загоняется в подсознание прекрасного пола на генетическом уровне. Поскольку физически они слабее, внешней привлекательностью обладают далеко не все, к тому же с годами она имеет обыкновение резко убывать, приходится идти на различные хитрости, среди которых проявление ревности, пожалуй, самый эффектный номер.
> 
> 
> Женская ревность и месть.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я ревнив, но живу нормально с этим, просто девушку не к кому ревновать)

----------


## Ved'mochka

*За собой пока не замечала подобное, не скажу что я неревнивая, дальше видно будет)))
Когда меня ревнуют - нет, ненравится*

----------


## Justin

я сказал  рогатый)))

----------


## PatR!oT

да я вообще такая скотина ревнивая если бы кто знал ))))

----------


## Irina

В душе ревную конечно, но никогда этого не показываю. Знаю что лучше было бы высказаться и всё выяснить, но видимо слишком гордая)))

----------

